# weight?



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Caught this one in blackwater a few weeks ago, was by myself and had no scale. Took a pic when i reached the dock and released her happy and unharmed. She got about 45min worth of exercise swimming laps in the livewell. Any guesses on weight??? shoe size 11


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

By all means don't take my word, but I would say 5 or 6lbs


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

I would say about 5


----------



## RippinLipz (Nov 10, 2011)

what did you catch em on? I agree looks about 6lbs


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice bass for Blackwater. Yep, 6 lbs.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

flounderpounder28 said:


> Caught this one in blackwater a few weeks ago, was by myself and had no scale. Took a pic when i reached the dock and released her happy and unharmed. She got about 45min worth of exercise swimming laps in the livewell. Any guesses on weight??? shoe size 11


Nice Bass We have caught a few that size in the last couple months I would say 4.5-5.0


----------

